# Saramago lives in Portugal?



## DrTHC (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello expats and rest of the world,

Anybody interested and/or familiarized with Portuguese poetry and literature has probably heard of and/or read Jose Saramago's books.

The question is if somebody knows if he currently lives in Portugal?

Obrigado,

/Jorge


----------



## rui_freitas (Aug 20, 2008)

DrTHC said:


> Hello expats and rest of the world,
> 
> Anybody interested and/or familiarized with Portuguese poetry and literature has probably heard of and/or read Jose Saramago's books.
> 
> ...


No he doesn't (I'm portuguese). He lives on a little spanish island called Lanzarote.


----------



## Paul Sard (Nov 20, 2008)

DrTHC said:


> Hello expats and rest of the world,
> 
> Anybody interested and/or familiarized with Portuguese poetry and literature has probably heard of and/or read Jose Saramago's books.
> 
> ...


Hi. no he doesn't. he lives is spain I believe in an island called lazarote.

He was born in Azinhaga, Golega. Great place to vist.

Paulo


----------



## barlaventoexpert (Nov 4, 2008)

Paul Sard said:


> Hi. no he doesn't. he lives is spain I believe in an island called lazarote.
> 
> He was born in Azinhaga, Golega. Great place to vist.
> 
> Paulo


Yup, Lanzarote, Canary Islands.


----------

